# Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost.



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

So which one is it?
Metra 40-EU55








Metra 40-EU10








Metra 40-VW53








Definitely not the last one because I ordered one and believe me it is not it. Do I need powered or not. 
It’s moonson 2DIN. In 2002.5 GTI
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (CTPAHHbIN)*

EU55, the first one, and yes ours are powered.


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_EU55, the first one, and yes ours are powered.

Thanks


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (CTPAHHbIN)*

I have the 2002.5 and run the last one " Metra 40-VW53" and yes it needs to be powered.


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_I have the 2002.5 and run the last one " Metra 40-VW53" and yes it needs to be powered.
 I have this one and it doesn't fit. 
VW never stops to amaze me you can disassembly entire car using 10mm socket, but they use different antenna connections. Is yours 2-DIN? VR6?


_Modified by CTPAHHbIN at 7:27 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (CTPAHHbIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTPAHHbIN* »_ I have this one and it doesn't fit. 
VW never stops to amaze me you can disassembly entire car using 10mm socket, but they use different antenna connections. Is yours 2-DIN? VR6?

_Modified by CTPAHHbIN at 7:27 AM 4-7-2008_

Ahh, I have a double din Monsoon. That is odd it doesnt fit. What stock stereo did you have?


----------



## dubdalk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (judoGTI)*

double din uses the first one and single din uses the last. they also use different wire harnesses


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_
Ahh, I have a double din Monsoon. That is odd it doesnt fit. What stock stereo did you have?

Monsoon 2-DIN, but even VW service department types in my car as 2003. I believe that 1.8T was updated in 2003 and VR6 2002.5, so that might be the difference.


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Antenna adapter for Mk4 I'm lost. (dubdalk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdalk* »_double din uses the first one and single din uses the last. they also use different wire harnesses 

Yeh, imagine my surprise, I got wire harness and ant. adapter from one DIY and on fits the other doesn’t.


----------

